# Gorlitz machine



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Can anyone enlighten me if this machine is worth purchasing for mainline drain work for example cutting through roots on 4" sewers?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Maybe as an antique.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

It looks small for main lines. Also heavy.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

What your opinion n a k750?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Can anyone enlighten me if this machine is worth purchasing for mainline drain work for example cutting through roots on 4" sewers?


Is it direct drive, no belt?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Is it direct drive, no belt?


I haven't a clue I saw it on eBay for decent price.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I seen it on there also. It looks like a smaller unit. I would say the max capacity cable, That it can spin is 1/2 inch.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I wouldn't touch it with a 10' stick. lol !!!

YMMV..........


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> What your opinion n a k750?




Not very good


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

That doesn't look like any Gorlitz I have ever seen.
The go68 by gorlitz with and 11/16 cable will get the job done. 

http://www.gorlitz.com/pc_product_detail.asp?key=1829E053E9E94F1BB6EC8FCAF11E8283


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm not a fan of any drum machine other than drill snake. I use k-50 and 1500 only. 

That thing looks like it would be a beast to lug upstairs to clear a stack, or loading/ unloading off truck


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Here are my new toys, got a smoking deal from same old man at swap meet whom I purchased snap cutters few weeks back.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> That doesn't look like any Gorlitz I have ever seen.
> The go68 by gorlitz with and 11/16 cable will get the job done.
> 
> http://www.gorlitz.com/pc_product_detail.asp?key=1829E053E9E94F1BB6EC8FCAF11E8283



I got the GO68HD, and it is a [email protected]$$ machine, but it will do a number to your back. I only bust it out when I want to change things up a bit from the Model C or Drill and Eel.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I use a GO 62 with three poly enclosed drums, 3/8", 1/2" and 5/8" cables. For the price of one machine I can take on pretty much anything with patience.


----------



## bjmi007 (Apr 28, 2012)

*g062 is little bit under side*

i see that u r in s oc, im 5mile from u so when u need the big brother go68hd give me a call and i can come and help u out, with the 62 u got 1/3hp, with the big brother i get 3/4hp, when u get stuck give me a ring i can help u out lol.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

bjmi007 said:


> i see that u r in s oc, im 5mile from u so when u need the big brother go68hd give me a call and i can come and help u out, with the 62 u got 1/3hp, with the big brother i get 3/4hp, when u get stuck give me a ring i can help u out lol.


We have a Spartan 1065 if needed but if I can't get it to drain with full size cutters I'll downsize to try and at least poke a hole. If the 62 can't cut it then it 's jetter truck time with a possible reline.


----------



## bjmi007 (Apr 28, 2012)

*1065 got less power then 68hd*

I dont know if u know it but the spartan 1065 got less power then gorlitz 68hd, most of the spartan machine 1065, 2001 and 300 machine used 4/10 hp motor, it is less power then 3/4hp go68hd used. If i put 3/4 cable in my g068 i might take the 1065 anyday of the week, not to mention the noisy motor of the old 1065. the new 1065 got better motor much quieter but still less power and bigger and heavy. i own 1065 before didnt like it. Maybe when i need a liner i can call u. lol


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

bjmi007 said:


> I dont know if u know it but the spartan 1065 got less power then gorlitz 68hd, most of the spartan machine 1065, 2001 and 300 machine used 4/10 hp motor, it is less power then 3/4hp go68hd used. If i put 3/4 cable in my g068 i might take the 1065 anyday of the week, not to mention the noisy motor of the old 1065. the new 1065 got better motor much quieter but still less power and bigger and heavy. i own 1065 before didnt like it. Maybe when i need a liner i can call u. lol


Bud, I don't care. The boss supplies the equipment, I know how to use it. We call the liner company for jetting and whatever. I won't be calling other plumbers for drain services.


----------

